# What ARE those 37 Mystery Items?



## OdieB

Hi Gang-

Lately I've seen more than one ad for books that claim to know "The 37 Items that Stores Will Run Out OF" or "The TOP 40 Things you MUST have" or "Things you don't even KNOW that you NEED"

I am more than intrigued to know what these items are, but I don't have an extra $50 to buy the book. 

Without infringing on sales potential from those selling their books, does ANYBODY know the top ten items that will disappear off the shelves first?

I have what I think are the basics, and of course water....... What is going to surprise me when SHTF and I don't have this on my shelves?

-OdieB


----------



## mamabear2012

I don't know what those 37 items are but, in my opinion, if you're going to charge $50 for a book you deserve to get your sales infringed upon!


----------



## Von Helman

if you google 

Emergency Items: What Will Disappear First 

The Bacon Report: Top 100 Items to Disappear First During a crisis 

etc you will find it all


BTW welcome to the board


----------



## UncleJoe

*I have this list bookmarked.*

You could also call this "The Top 100 Things You should start stocking up on." Even if you don't need more than 2 (you should always have 2 of everything) each item on this list will be great for bartering. This list was discussed and chosen by the members of SurvivalistBoards.com. No Particular Order.

1. Generators
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid
13. Water Containers
14. Mini Heater head (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.)
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric)
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur
17. Survival Guide Book
18. Lantern Mantles
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Propane Cookstoves
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products
25. Thermal underwear / Polypropylene
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests
45. Workboots, belts, jeans & durable shirts
46. Flashlights, Lightsticks, torches, Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks
48. Garbage cans Plastic
49. Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash, floss
50. Cast iron cookware
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles&#8230;Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Boy Scout Handbook
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Reading glasses
81. Window Insulation Kit
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattresses
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens

http://www.lewrockwell.com/rep/top-100-items-to-disappear.html


----------



## moose2find

That list just made me have a little panic attack! I need to get shopping and crossing some of these off!


----------



## GaryS

I bought the book before the price was that high, and had to wait weeks for it. My opinion?...it contained nothing new. I didn't even finish reading it.


----------



## pixieduster

Thanks Uncle joe. Printing that one out. " the shopping list."


----------



## Davarm

I ordered that CD for my dad for his birthday, of course I had to pop it in the drive and make sure it was ok before I gave it to him.

Right off the top of my head I dont recall exactly what those items were but I remember that their was no earth shaking revelations....only things like salt, cooking oil, popcorn, liquor...... Things that only someone in their "FIRST DAY" of prepping would be surprised at.

The next time I see him I will see if I can "Borrow" it back and copy the list. 

The CD was a marketing ploy for other products the author was pushing.

Back in September the CD was $21.00.


----------



## The_Blob

Davarm said:


> The CD was a marketing ploy for other products the author was pushing.


how to make $1M:

step one: write a paper titled 'how to make $1M'

step two: film an infomercial filled with 'telegenic' women (ie big boobs... because we all know that the ONLY reason to want $1M is to get laid, and EVERYBODY loooooovesa da bigga boobsa :lolsmash: :2thumb: )

step three: sell paper (with these three steps written on it) 

step four: collect $$$

step five: avoid audit

step six: flee to a country with no extradition

step seven: try not to get knifed for your pocket change... or shoes


----------



## Tirediron

How about some skills and knowledge, no use having a bunch of crap if you can't make use of it.


----------



## MichaelK

I saw the same add but questioned also the value of paying money for his information. I asked about it on backwoodshome.com and got this response.

_This is his list of 37 items. Enjoy---------

Water, pasta, rice, Canned soups, meats, veggies, fruit.

Popcorn, salt, milk (condensed or powdered), cereal, beef jerky, grains. 
Cooking oil, sports drinks, nuts, pickles, dried fruits, spices, honey, crackers.

Baking essentials, power bars, instant rice, coffee, alcohol.

Hard candies, dehydrated canned entrees, juice powders, protein drinks, peanut butter, Long lasting treats ( twinkies, etc.)

Salsa, Ramen noodles, fresh fruit, baby food and pet food_.

Glad I didn't fork over any cash for this. Anyone serious about prepping can come up with this list on their own.


----------



## OdieB

Thanks everybody for the honest replies and excellent info!

I was hoping to find out that there's nothing new and earthshattering out there that somebody on THIS forum hasn't mentioned before. The guy uselling the most recent book (37 Things) is charging $49.99 and says he is reducing the price (from $79.99) because he just feels it is "right".............. Well, I know what's right and that doesn't sound like it hits the mark.

Once again my thanks and will be sharing with all later!

OdieB


----------



## Davarm

The_Blob said:


> how to make $1M:
> 
> step one: write a paper titled 'how to make $1M'
> 
> step two: film an infomercial filled with 'telegenic' women (ie big boobs... because we all know that the ONLY reason to want $1M is to get laid, and EVERYBODY loooooovesa da bigga boobsa :lolsmash: :2thumb: )
> 
> step three: sell paper (with these three steps written on it)
> 
> step four: collect $$$
> 
> step five: avoid audit
> 
> step six: flee to a country with no extradition
> 
> step seven: try not to get knifed for your pocket change... or shoes


I thought thats about what it was all gonna be about but it did open some discussion doors with the ole man. He then passed on to my younger brother and it did the same with him, so it was not a toatal loss.


----------



## The_Blob

Davarm said:


> I thought thats about what it was all gonna be about but it did open some discussion doors with the ole man. He then passed on to my younger brother and it did the same with him, so it was not a toatal loss.


my not-so-tongue-in-cheek ironic post was geared more towards many of the late-night infomercials that promise the moon and deliver bupkiss.

:2thumb: to you and yours if the book did some good


----------



## ruralgeek

ah... google is your friend. 

Searches related to 37 items you should hoard

37 food items you should hoard
37 items you need in a crisis
37 items for survival
37 critical food items
37 things you should hoard
37 items needed in a crisis
37 items to hoard
37 items that disappear fast

and on and on



OdieB said:


> Hi Gang-
> 
> Lately I've seen more than one ad for books that claim to know "The 37 Items that Stores Will Run Out OF" or "The TOP 40 Things you MUST have" or "Things you don't even KNOW that you NEED"
> 
> I am more than intrigued to know what these items are, but I don't have an extra $50 to buy the book.
> 
> Without infringing on sales potential from those selling their books, does ANYBODY know the top ten items that will disappear off the shelves first?
> 
> I have what I think are the basics, and of course water....... What is going to surprise me when SHTF and I don't have this on my shelves?
> 
> -OdieB


----------



## CulexPipiens

Uncle Joe... you forgot #101 - a warehouse (bugging in) or a few large trucks (bugging out) to hold it all!


----------



## UncleJoe

CulexPipiens said:


> Uncle Joe... you forgot #101 - a warehouse (bugging in) or a few large trucks (bugging out) to hold it all!


Yeah. :surrender: I have an F-700 box truck that couldn't hold half that stuff.


----------



## Tweto

For long term prepping, don't forget to stock up on shoes/boots. I walk 3 miles a day and go through shoes every 3 months. In a full out SHTF, walking could be a major part of the day and shoes will wear out quick.


----------



## Peppersgirl

I keep a list like that one when I go to garage sales and second hand stores.


----------



## ESAU1

You guy's are nuts


----------



## stayingthegame

just think, if the power went out, or a big storm hit, and you could not get out of your house, what would need, what would you run out of and need? that's YOUR list. my list will be different. my dh and I take meds that need to be kept cold. so I need a generator at the top of my list.


----------



## LincTex

What is his big "power generating" secret??


----------



## kejmack

ESAU1 said:


> You guy's are nuts


But in a good way!!! LOL


----------



## kejmack

MichaelK said:


> I saw the same add but questioned also the value of paying money for his information. I asked about it on backwoodshome.com and got this response.
> 
> _This is his list of 37 items. Enjoy---------
> 
> Water, pasta, rice, Canned soups, meats, veggies, fruit.
> 
> Popcorn, salt, milk (condensed or powdered), cereal, beef jerky, grains.
> Cooking oil, sports drinks, nuts, pickles, dried fruits, spices, honey, crackers.
> 
> Baking essentials, power bars, instant rice, coffee, alcohol.
> 
> Hard candies, dehydrated canned entrees, juice powders, protein drinks, peanut butter, Long lasting treats ( twinkies, etc.)
> 
> Salsa, Ramen noodles, fresh fruit, baby food and pet food_.
> 
> Glad I didn't fork over any cash for this. Anyone serious about prepping can come up with this list on their own.


Thanks for the list MichaelK! I would be really pissed if I paid any amount of $$ for that list. My preps are way more complete than that.


----------



## Woody

Tweto said:


> For long term prepping, don't forget to stock up on shoes/boots. I walk 3 miles a day and go through shoes every 3 months. In a full out SHTF, walking could be a major part of the day and shoes will wear out quick.


Also have a pair that is larger/wider than your current size on hand. I had a growth spurt with a bunion and now have a brand spankin' new pair of boots and two unworn pairs of shoes that someone else will have to wear.

:gaah:


----------



## UncleJoe

ESAU1 said:


> You guy's are nuts


You do realize that is considered a compliment in circles such as this, don't you?


----------



## Magus

ESAU1 said:


> You guy's are nuts


Nah.
I'M NUTS.they're perfectly adjusted people preparing for inevitable disasters.
I'm prepping by sharpening my machete.:sssh:
preparing for the inevitable sheeple stampede/zombie apocalypse
same thing?don't care.DOOM 4 will be based on my life.LMAO


----------



## invision

ESAU1 said:


> You guy's are nuts


Queue movie sound track for Independence Day, Pan Camera 1 for close up of Dennis Quad as he says "I'm Back"


----------



## JoboBlevins

Somebody answer his question please.



LincTex said:


> What is his big "power generating" secret??


And... One of my own. What was the ancient grain that could be used for so many different things?


----------



## GrizzledBastard

When I find out, I'll let you know! 

I did it bassakwards. I went for the gimmick first and then started searching the net. The good thing, it's how I found this place! After reading up, I have already decided that I will likely return my DVD for the full refund....right after I get it! I didn't fall for any of the myriad of "upgrades" I was blasted by before making my final purchase. I paid $27 for the DVD and it should be here soon. 

Unless it has something useful beyond what is purported to be on it, it will go back. I'll post up when it gets here and I view it.


----------



## dirtgrrl

The "ancient grain" is probably quinoa.


----------



## LincTex

JoboBlevins said:


> Somebody answer his question please.


I gave up. I doubt it is anything worthwhile.


----------



## tugboats

LincTex said:


> What is his big "power generating" secret??


Do it yourself Solar Panels. I'll bet nobody here ever heard of them. We are too busy buying useless books and going to book discussions to have ever researched this magical, mystical and maybe part vodoo power source.

One of the people that work for me got this book series as a gift on Fathers Day. He brought them into work and I skimmed over them (if someone is watching you read these pamphlets tell them not to blink.....they will miss a whole book).

Tugs


----------



## HoppeEL4

Good list, keeping it printed out.


----------



## XqxpX

*Really?*

Again, I say, Really?

I guess you are right, if you time is of so little value that you can spend 100's of hours compiling and comparing, evaluating and testing. So on and so. My time is of value and $49 is so little.


----------



## kreativemuse

This only works for people who want to open up shop after SHTF. each person has there own needs and sorry but popcorn is not on mine, or nasty RNoodles. I do however have an extra 200 items on my must have list.


----------



## alwaysready

Why waste your money everything you need is right here!


----------



## Viking

ESAU1 said:


> You guy's are nuts


That probably was on the list too.


----------



## naturespirit04

Well hopefully everyone will write all this down or store it in their memory since our computers won't last very long without power/electricity if something happens. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## AuroraHawk

I don't know whether I'll get everything written down/printed out but I do know that I'll be taking LOTS of spare parts listed here:

http://www.los-gatos.ca.us/davidbu/pedgen/ultimate_pedal_tv.html

So I can pedal my as...umm...pedal to power my computer. I'm reasonably certain that if he can power his TV by pedal power, I can power my laptop using pedal power.


----------



## LincTex

AuroraHawk said:


> http://www.los-gatos.ca.us/davidbu/pedgen/ultimate_pedal_tv.html
> So I can pedal my as...umm...pedal to power my computer.


That's what solar panels are for.
Riding a bike to make power is only for those with HUGE amounts of free time. I have to much to do to bother with this concept. Maybe for rainy days only....


----------



## AuroraHawk

I can read, knit, or crochet, while pedaling to charge up the computer battery. With a little practice I can probably do the mending too. It doesn't require free time, just a willingness to work the feet and legs while doing what would otherwise be sedentary tasks.


----------



## pawpaw

Tweto said:


> For long term prepping, don't forget to stock up on shoes/boots. I walk 3 miles a day and go through shoes every 3 months. In a full out SHTF, walking could be a major part of the day and shoes will wear out quick.


I don't think I'd have a moral dilemma in relieving someone of their shoes/boots if I were lucky enough to survive longer than he.
My Grampa always said, " Everybody should walk a mile in another man's shoes. That way, you'll be a mile ahead of him, and you'll have his shoes!"


----------



## Wavecritter

*My List After 10 min Web Research ...*

Salsa
Sports Drinks
Pickled Foods
Cereal
Salt
Granola
Rice
Dry Beans
Shampoo
Soap
Conditioner
Nuts
Trail Mix
Tuna
Can Vegs
Peanut Butter
Crackers
Jelly
Can Fruit
Sugar
Pepper
Powdered Milk
Vitamins
Neosporin
Toilet Paper
Oil
Aluminum Foil
Garbage Bags
Clothes Line and Pins
Vinegar
Baking Soda
Matches
Garbage Cans
Laundry and Dish Soap
Duct Tape
Toothpaste/Brushes
Candles
Tea
Coffee
Creamer
Cigarettes
Wine
Can Gravy
Ramen Noodles
Dog/Cat Food


----------



## northfarmer

work gloves,work gloves,work gloves


----------



## LincTex

Wavecritter said:


> Salsa
> Sports Drinks
> Ramen Noodles


What a weird list!

Salsa is easy to make. Not only are the ingredients easily grown by even amateur gardeners, It is one of the easiest foods to learn canning with.

I would say sports drink powders and Tang before I would say "bottled" sports drinks.

Ramen Noodles? Only if rotated a lot, I hate rancid ramen noodles.


----------



## Rowan1010

I stumbled in here by accident... and am sure glad I did! You are all so funny and sensible at the same time. Thanks so much for the great information.


----------



## mckbrew

The 37 item guy cracks me up. Watch my long video then I'll tell you you have to pay for the items. Don't mind free enterprise, but couldn't you just say you wanted money from the get go?


----------



## agentr

*37 things*

I'm suprised his original list did not include vineagar...somebody added it later. Cigaretts, even if you dont smoke will be a vluable source of trading currency. Nobody mentioned a firearm...the best piece of mind and................the secret ancient grain is .....Chia Seed. Yes, just like the stuff they use on the as seen on TV comercial but without the aded chemicals. It can be baked into bread or 1 tsb eaten after soaked in a few ounces of water. mucho protien (mor than whey) amino accids , AO's fiber....good luck!


----------



## rustygray

*37 items - lmao*

The fringe preppers, the pseudo preppers, the wannabes, they love sites like infowars becuase it validates their paranoia.

Real survivalists understand it is not about zombies or invasions, but about self reliance, and survival.

if society manages to hold together until after I die, so be it, but I will not lament the items I have stored or built up. I do rotate my product, and use it so that it is not so old it becomes questionably safe.

I use Maslow's Hierarchy of needs. (google it ) 
We require food, water, shelter, protection. We can either be nomadic or stationary. Either way we must make decisions based on individual needs.

I agree with the firearms comments, if you own weapons, you can obtain food and shelter. If you are unarmed, you are unprepared and subject to the will of those who are armed.

Good luck


----------



## LincTex

rustygray said:


> I agree with the firearms comments, if you own weapons, you can obtain food and shelter.


B.S. :nuts:

Come here trying to obtain food and shelter with your firearms and you will be rewarded with a demonstration of ours.


----------



## Viking

rustygray said:


> The fringe preppers, the pseudo preppers, the wannabes, they love sites like infowars becuase it validates their paranoia.
> 
> Real survivalists understand it is not about zombies or invasions, but about self reliance, and survival.
> 
> I agree with the firearms comments, if you own weapons, you can obtain food and shelter. If you are unarmed, you are unprepared and subject to the will of those who are armed.
> 
> Good luck


I've lived on this planet for 70 years now, been prepping more or less for about 35 of those years so don't be so quick to label things without some foundation. I've seen the militarized police forces and believe me what they are equipped with is down right scary. First learned about it on infowars. I just saw a news article showing a heavily armored military truck procured in a town back East. A few other purchases--- Fargo, N.D. recently bought a $256,000+ armored truck, Montgomery Co., Texas have a $300,000 surveillance drone, Richland Co., S.C. machine gun equipped armored personnel carrier. Kind of parallels Hitler before he started gobbling up European countries. So we now have the National Defense Authorization Act to further tyranny. "Real survivalists understand its not about zombies or invasions"! You must not live near a small rural town like I do that has drug soaked nearly brain dead humans that are very little in difference than a zombie, that if they made it out to where I live they would have probably left a path of rape and pillage. I consider the years of hunting and dressing out the blood and guts of deer and elk a real plus in what actions I may have to take against whatever "zombie hoards" that come my way, especially when looking back to my time in the USAF and seeing guys swoon and puke just watching a first aid class movie that showed blood gushing out of soldiers. So the question I have is as a "Real survivor" would you have the guts to stand up and protect your family, valued neighbors or yourself? Or would you melt in a pool of your own urine. Being prepared is not only a physical aspect but perhaps more importantly an emotional and spiritual preparation.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> Being prepared is not only a physical aspect but perhaps a more importantly an emotional and spiritual preparation.


This ^

Very well written. I know a friend who is in sales, splurged on a $2000 AR-15 with all the bells and whistles, yet I fear he would melt in a puddle of his own urine. I am working on trying to get him into some sort of "stress management under fire" training.


----------



## EarlyPrepper

Ha ha, this guy sells $5 worth of internet research for alot of dough. Someone had gotten me the Power-4-Patriots series ... ha ha ha, there are better instrux and vids all over YouTube and Green Energy DIY sites.

My list is way beyond his 37 items, of which many, to me, have no use.

Unreal.


----------



## CarsonStude

What's this guy's water treatment process. Sounds to me like a slow sand filter system that is taught in any decent environmental engineer school. All you need is a drum, sand, and a couple bottles of bleach and you have a water treatment system circa 1950 that worked for about 90 % of the world. You could get some granulated activated carbon, GAC, but need that only if you think the source water would have VOCs.


----------



## LincTex

CarsonStude said:


> All you need is a drum, sand, and a couple bottles of bleach and you have a water treatment system circa 1950 that worked for about 90 % of the world.


MY plan:
I would use "slow sand" as the primary filter after sediment has settled - - still not clean enough to drink, but closer.

Then run it through a biosand/schmutzdecke filter. After that, a little chlorine would kill that last few "bugs" before it went through a Berkey "ceramic candle" filter. Done.


----------



## BetterSafeThanSorry

I wouldn't go with a firearm. I'm sticking with my crossbow. I'll need to add a scope to it soon. What if you run out of bullets? Useless gun. With crossbows you can pull your ammo out and reuse. Even can make new ones outta wood with a bit of practice. Just be sure you separate hunting ones for hunting and your "others". Really don't want to mix the bloods around... And for the love of god. If you have kids, stock things that can quiet them in bad situations. That'd be the worst way to get found out if hiding.


----------



## LincTex

BetterSafeThanSorry said:


> What if you run out of *bullets*?


I would just *cast more* so I could keep reloading! http://castboolits.gunloads.com/forum.php

Disadvantages of crossbow vs. rifle:
1) Let's face each other at 100 yards. Last one standing wins.

2) Ammo is pretty darn cheap and doesn't take up a lot of space. I can fit/store 1000 rds of .22LR ammo in the same space taken up by 10 crossbow bolts w/blade tips..... and for a lot less money! A 550 rd pack of .22 ammo is about $20. How many bolts (including hunting tips) are you going to buy for $20?

3) Let's go hunting. There is no time limit, 2-3 years is fine. I will take one .22 rifle and 100 rds of ammo with me. You take your crossbow and however many bolts you choose (10, 15, 50, etc.). We both keep track of our ammo count "before" and "after". We must each take 20 animals. They can be as small as a squirrel or as large as a deer. Let's meet up in a couple of years and compare data. How many of my 100 rounds will be left? How many bolts will you have been able to find again? Of the recovered ones, how many will still be usable without needing repairs?


----------



## smaj100

Linc we both think alike. I can cast bullets and gas check every caliber I own. I have punches so I can make more checks should I run out or low. And I can cast boolits for other calibers I don't own to trade should the need arise. 

I have several years worth of stored powder and more lead than any one person should have. Plus I pick up a few buckets of lead as often as I can.


----------



## agentr

rustygray said:


> The fringe preppers, the pseudo preppers, the wannabes, they love sites like infowars becuase it validates their paranoia.
> 
> Real survivalists understand it is not about zombies or invasions, but about self reliance, and survival.
> 
> if society manages to hold together until after I die, so be it, but I will not lament the items I have stored or built up. I do rotate my product, and use it so that it is not so old it becomes questionably safe.
> 
> I use Maslow's Hierarchy of needs. (google it )
> We require food, water, shelter, protection. We can either be nomadic or stationary. Either way we must make decisions based on individual needs.
> 
> I agree with the firearms comments, if you own weapons, you can obtain food and shelter. If you are unarmed, you are unprepared and subject to the will of those who are armed.
> 
> Good luck


You forgot sex in the hierarchy of needs! It's there...


----------



## LincTex

agentr said:


> You forgot sex in the hierarchy of needs! It's there...


This one listed it TWICE! Hahaha!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...svg/450px-Maslow's_Hierarchy_of_Needs.svg.png


----------



## TexasMama

I admit it - I bought the book/series from this guy - about 8 weeks ago or so. I knew nothing about prepping - didn't even know the term.

But I recognized that we needed to do something....and his information was the kick in the pants I needed to know that I needed to do research and work to start prepping.

I'm not saying his stuff is good or isn't good - the LDS Preparedness Manual that I downloaded for FREE is actually much better for overall prepping stuff....

.....but for someone who'd never heard of prepping or thought of prepping - it was a "safe" and not-so-scary way of getting into the whole idea of prepping.

So for our family - it was worth it cause it started us on our new lifestyle of prepping.


----------



## LincTex

TexasMama said:


> So for our family - it was worth it cause it started us on our new lifestyle of prepping.


Then the money you spent was small considering that we have ALL spent the same amount on FAR more foolish things!


----------



## snhprepper

LincTex said:


> This one listed it TWICE! Hahaha!
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...svg/450px-Maslow's_Hierarchy_of_Needs.svg.png


There is quite a difference between sex, and sexual intimacy.................I didn't think my first post in this forum would be about sex


----------



## LincTex

snhprepper said:


> There is quite a difference between sex, and sexual intimacy.


The first time it is listed, in the orange physiological field - should instead have been labeled as "reproduction". I think that is what they were inferring.


----------



## Lifechef

Top Ten Items That Disappear from Store Shelves.

Toilet Paper, Water, Flashlights, Batteries, Matches, SALT, Sugar, Flour, Canned Goods/baby food......Alcohol is next on the list.


----------



## RevWC

Here is the list for the 37 items from the book in order:

1.	Water
2.	Pasta
3.	Rice
4.	Canned Soups
5.	Canned Meats
6.	Canned Veggies
7.	Canned Fruit
8.	Popcorn
9.	Salt
10.	Milk
11.	Cereal
12.	Beef jerky
13.	Grains
14.	Cooking Oil
15.	Sports Drinks
16.	Nuts
17.	Pickles
18.	Dried Fruits
19.	Spices
20.	Honey
21.	Crackers
22.	Baking essentials
23.	Power Bars
24.	Instant Rice
25.	Coffee
26.	Alcohol
27.	Hard Candies
28.	Dehydrated Canned Entrees
29.	Juice Powders
30.	Protein Drinks 
31.	Peanut Butter
32.	Long Lasting Treats
33.	Salsa
34.	Ramen Noodles
35.	Fresh Fruit
36.	Baby Food
37.	Pet Food

The book then gives you the top 10 non-food essentials.

1. Sources of Light
2. Means of Cooking
3. First Aid
4. Garden Seeds
5. Personal Hygiene Items
6. Weapons and Ammo
7. Baby/Elder Care Items
8. Bleach
9. Water Filtration System
10. Energy Source


----------



## raisinflames

One of the top items that should be on that list? Amphetamines!


----------



## PackerBacker

The only mystery here is why every 3rd post is the posters first, or second post.


----------



## helicopter5472

PackerBacker said:


> The only mystery here is why every 3rd post is the posters first, or second post.


That's cuz its the first/second post they did in that thread. This is my first post in this thread, but I might have a brain storm, or disaster, and put in a second post here, perhaps making a bigger fool of myself just to get a down right mean response so I can put in a third response to cover my stupid second response..now I'm confused


----------



## helicopter5472

RevWC said:


> Here is the list for the 37 items from the book in order:
> 
> 1.	Water
> 2.	Pasta
> 3.	Rice
> 4.	Canned Soups
> 5.	Canned Meats
> 6.	Canned Veggies
> 7.	Canned Fruit
> 8.	Popcorn
> 9.	Salt
> 10.	Milk
> 11.	Cereal
> 12.	Beef jerky
> 13.	Grains
> 14.	Cooking Oil
> 15.	Sports Drinks
> 16.	Nuts
> 17.	Pickles
> 18.	Dried Fruits
> 19.	Spices
> 20.	Honey
> 21.	Crackers
> 22.	Baking essentials
> 23.	Power Bars
> 24.	Instant Rice
> 25.	Coffee
> 26.	Alcohol
> 27.	Hard Candies
> 28.	Dehydrated Canned Entrees
> 29.	Juice Powders
> 30.	Protein Drinks
> 31.	Peanut Butter
> 32.	Long Lasting Treats
> 33.	Salsa
> 34.	Ramen Noodles
> 35.	Fresh Fruit
> 36.	Baby Food
> 37.	Pet Food
> 
> The book then gives you the top 10 non-food essentials.
> 
> 1. Sources of Light
> 2. Means of Cooking
> 3. First Aid
> 4. Garden Seeds
> 5. Personal Hygiene Items
> 6. Weapons and Ammo
> 7. Baby/Elder Care Items
> 8. Bleach
> 9. Water Filtration System
> 10. Energy Source


Seems to me they might have mentioned matches, lighter, ect. for that "means of cooking" just sayin


----------



## machinist

Well, it is a start, and far better than nothing. There are several lists like this around that at least give the beginner an idea where to start without spending months doing research first. 

I like the simple approach to addressing the subject using broad categories of what needs to be covered.

-Water
-Food (includes cooking it)
-Shelter (includes heating and cooling)
-Medical
-Defense

I suggest using these 5 simple topics to make your own detailed lists for each category and go from there. 

Something I always want to point out is the necessity of not just stocking up, but of being self reliant by PRODUCING your own stuff for the longer term. That means a well or cistern/water collection, gardens and livestock, probably doing some building, growing herbs and learning medical stuff, and the like.

One way to think about this is to consider what you would need for an long term camping trip.


----------



## NORTHWEST

Get your dental work NOW... when SHTF will no longer be dentists available for you or your pain.


----------



## RoseAlba

When I experienced my first hurricane here and I went to the store to stock up on water and things, the shelves were absolutely empty of toilet paper, diapers of all kinds, peanut butter, batteries and alcohol (wine, beer, etc..). Some liquor stores were "cleaned out". Otherwise it was shopping as usual. (I don't know what that says about Floridians) :dunno:

I imagine some granny sitting around in an adult diaper, drinking rum and eating PB&J sammichs. :teehee:

When we were hit with a series of hurricanes (Katrina & Wilma being the two worst), we were out of power for about 3 weeks. So we really had a lot of issues with fuel. We keep a supply for the generator that we turn around often and put into the car and then purchase some additional. I also have a lot of things that run on solar power and some solar chargers.


----------



## TEXASREBEL

BetterSafeThanSorry said:


> I wouldn't go with a firearm. I'm sticking with my crossbow. I'll need to add a scope to it soon. What if you run out of bullets? Useless gun. With crossbows you can pull your ammo out and reuse. Even can make new ones outta wood with a bit of practice. Just be sure you separate hunting ones for hunting and your "others". Really don't want to mix the bloods around... And for the love of god. If you have kids, stock things that can quiet them in bad situations. That'd be the worst way to get found out if hiding.


Unless you have a way of casting carbon and Fiberglass for you bolts you will not be making them from wood.They will splinter when shot,Same goes for my Compound Bow.Unless you use a Long Bow or have made your own crossbow WOOD WILL NOT WORK!!!!!!


----------



## camo2460

TEXASREBEL said:


> Unless you have a way of casting carbon and Fiberglass for you bolts you will not be making them from wood.They will splinter when shot,Same goes for my Compound Bow.Unless you use a Long Bow or have made your own crossbow WOOD WILL NOT WORK!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Really? I wonder then about the wooden arrows I have shot out of my 150 lb. cross bow that didn't splinter and worked just fine. Remember that shorter bolts for cross bows make for a stiffer spine, which keeps them from splintering. As far as your compound bow, you CAN shoot wooden arrows, they just have the proper amount of spine. For example if you shoot an arrow made for a 45lb. pull bow out of a 70lb. pull bow you take the very real chance of a splintered arrow, whether or not it's shot from a compound bow, stick bow or crossbow. And just a friendly FYI I know of ancient Asiatic horn bows that pull at over 200 lbs. shoot wooden arrows, and will out shoot your compound at every shot, with recorded shots of over 1/2 mile even today.


----------



## Servelan

Those 'things to disappear' lists are rather deceptive; how are you going to stock up on #40's big dogs, for example, and why do you need #19's baby supplies if you don't have any babies? Some of the items are near duplicates and should have been merged, but obviously you can't get to 100 if you think logically like that.

Somebody else's list is a distraction if you don't take the time to figure out what *you *need for you and yours.


----------



## LincTex

Servelan said:


> but obviously you can't get to 100 if you think logically like that.


there you go...............

http://www.thepowerhour.com/news/items_disappearfirst.htm

100 Items to Disappear First

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY - note - food grade if for drinking.
14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.)
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric)
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item)
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear (Tops & Bottoms)
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty (Great Cooking and Barter Item)
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags (Impossible To Have Too Many).
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake Liquid every 3 to 4 months)
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid) (A MUST)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches. {"Strike Anywhere" preferred.) Boxed, wooden matches will go first
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime.)
45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts
46. Flashlights/LIGHTSTICKS & torches, "No. 76 Dietz" Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (jot down ideas, feelings, experience; Historic Times)
48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)
49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers, etc
50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap (saves a lot of water)
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Reading glasses
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Boy Scout Handbook, / also Leaders Catalog
81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress's
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens

From a Sarajevo War Survivor:
Experiencing horrible things that can happen in a war - death of parents and
friends, hunger and malnutrition, endless freezing cold, fear, sniper attacks.

1. Stockpiling helps. but you never no how long trouble will last, so locate
near renewable food sources.
2. Living near a well with a manual pump is like being in Eden.
3. After awhile, even gold can lose its luster. But there is no luxury in war
quite like toilet paper. Its surplus value is greater than gold's.
4. If you had to go without one utility, lose electricity - it's the easiest to
do without (unless you're in a very nice climate with no need for heat.)
5. Canned foods are awesome, especially if their contents are tasty without
heating. One of the best things to stockpile is canned gravy - it makes a lot of the dry unappetizing things you find to eat in war somewhat edible. Only needs enough heat to "warm", not to cook. It's cheap too, especially if you buy it in bulk.
6. Bring some books - escapist ones like romance or mysteries become more
valuable as the war continues. Sure, it's great to have a lot of survival
guides, but you'll figure most of that out on your own anyway - trust me, you'll have a lot of time on your hands.
7. The feeling that you're human can fade pretty fast. I can't tell you how many people I knew who would have traded a much needed meal for just a little bit of toothpaste, rouge, soap or cologne. Not much point in fighting if you have to lose your humanity. These things are morale-builders like nothing else.
8. Slow burning candles and matches, matches, matches


----------



## pawmarks

LincTex said:


> This one listed it TWICE! Hahaha! (sic) Sex LOL


ok, my (sic) may be a wee bit out of place, but seems eerily appropriate here!

as a *PRT (Global Pattern Recognition Technologist) d00d, I see two:

a. fear
b. sex

same two that RE (actionary) LIG (ature - noose) IO (or "I Owe" - con/com/clergy) US (a very, very silly bunch of HS found in NA)

aka

Religious

Same two that ALL religions evangelize (the a. one) and scream bloody murder about (the b. one)

<case rested>

P.S. (Personal Sovereignty) If you just market SEX (which is recursive - sells itself) while using FEAR-OF-LOSS to actually GET A FORTUNE, you wouldn't need to BE a PS ("prepared soc") you'd be *SOVEREIGN INSTEAD* - oh, wait, that takes a CT (top knot) and some CT (crit thinking) - never mind...


----------



## weedygarden

pawmarks said:


> ok, my (sic) may be a wee bit out of place, but seems eerily appropriate here!
> 
> as a *PRT (Global Pattern Recognition Technologist) d00d, I see two:
> 
> a. fear
> b. sex
> 
> same two that RE (actionary) LIG (ature - noose) IO (or "I Owe" - con/com/clergy) US (a very, very silly bunch of HS found in NA)
> 
> aka
> 
> Religious
> 
> Same two that ALL religions evangelize (the a. one) and scream bloody murder about (the b. one)
> 
> <case rested>
> 
> P.S. (Personal Sovereignty) If you just market SEX (which is recursive - sells itself) while using FEAR-OF-LOSS to actually GET A FORTUNE, you wouldn't need to BE a PS ("prepared soc") you'd be *SOVEREIGN INSTEAD* - oh, wait, that takes a CT (top knot) and some CT (crit thinking) - never mind...


Excuse me, I have no idea what you are saying. Your writing style leaves me lacking for what you mean.


----------

